
The Pyramid Principle - jkuria
https://medium.com/lessons-from-mckinsey/the-pyramid-principle-f0885dd3c5c7
======
gitrebase
Nice article. TL;DR:

\- Start with the answer first.

\- Group and summarize your supporting arguments.

\- Logically order your supporting ideas.

I think the first point is the most important one. To get the attention of
busy executives it is important to give them the answer first and then
elaborate. The answer would get their attention and that's a battle half won
already.

